# New planted 36 bowfront set up



## Hoboscape420 (Jul 22, 2021)

That is a goooorgeous tank. Congrats mate, I’m not the best aquascaper by far, I can never keep the simplicity and funkshway that I admire in tanks like this.


----------



## bluebie (Jun 25, 2021)

This tank has flow, I love the hardscape. I think some moss on the rocks would take it to the next level!


----------



## tankstankstanks (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks for the input y’all. Would love to get moss growing on those rocks. Quick update. Added a couple more rock pieces in the back and mounted the Java ferns to that


----------



## Nicecook (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks great!! Make sure the anubias rhizome is not planted in the substrate otherwise they will die.


----------



## Bhack27 (Jul 27, 2021)

Beautiful! I have the same tank with a similar wood piece but on the right side. I sloped the gravel down and have so many random plants but I love my dwarf and regular subulata. I have gouramis, corys, kuhlis, an African butterfly fish and some tetras. I love the look of your tank too. Some are just too crowded.


----------



## tankstankstanks (Jul 22, 2021)

Nicecook said:


> Looks great!! Make sure the anubias rhizome is not planted in the substrate otherwise they will die.


absolutely. I use braided fishing like anchored to fishing weights so that the plant essentially floats right on top of the substrate vs being buried within it. So far a couple new leaves have popped up, but we’ll see if I have any issues long term


----------



## Egghead78 (Jul 27, 2021)

Very nice tank....really like the aquascape. I am just getting back into aquariums after a couple year hiatus. I had a 120 gal, 90 gal and 75 gal with a bunch of big fish....got really tired of the massive water changes. Picked up a 32 gal Fluval Flex am decided to give planted tanks a try. Much more relaxing, much less water to change.


----------



## tankstankstanks (Jul 22, 2021)

Plants seems to be growing and reproducing at a decent clip. I’m doing medium lighting for 7 hours a day, broken up into two blocks of time with a few hour break in-between. Had some slight hair algae in the beginning but that has been gone for a bit now. I’ve cleaned off the fungus from the driftwood twice now and it keeps coming back. Does anyone find that oto’s will actually eat this stuff?


----------



## Nicecook (Mar 31, 2021)

Panda garras or a clown pleco should help.


----------



## tankstankstanks (Jul 22, 2021)

Update: have been struggling with cloudy water for the last 1.5 weeks. I grabbed some activated carbon to see if it could clear it up for me. Upon opening up the filter to add the carbon I noticed just how bad my filter already needed to be cleaned. After a good cleaning in tank water and new carbon, we’re back to clear! Before and after photos attached


----------



## DangerFish (11 mo ago)

tankstankstanks said:


> Been a few years since I’ve had aquariums. Pretty excited to get back into it. Here’s a quick look- I welcome any feedback
> 
> current stock
> 
> ...


Great looking tank  like the aquascape so far! On thing I would say (although maybe others dissagree) But I like to have my inlet and outlet on opposite sides of the tank to ensure good flow/distribution of nutrients. I guess this tank is more tall than long so maybe less of an issue.


----------

